# Black lip turned pink?



## Seagodess

I have not seen that... however My 9 year old cat's lips and nose has turned from pink to black over the years. I figured it had something to do with age.


----------



## drofen

Seagodess said:


> I have not seen that... however My 9 year old cat's lips and nose has turned from pink to black over the years. I figured it had something to do with age.


....has your cat been kissing Patches!? :no:


----------



## Karen519

*Dogloverforlife*

Dogloverforlife

I know that my Samoyed and Golden's noses turned pinker as they got older.
I think your PATCHES is such a beautiful and adorable dog!!


----------



## dogloverforlife

Seagodess said:


> I have not seen that... however My 9 year old cat's lips and nose has turned from pink to black over the years. I figured it had something to do with age.


That is what I am thinking. Old age.


drofen said:


> ....has your cat been kissing Patches!? :no:


Lol thanks for the laugh Robert!



Karen519 said:


> Dogloverforlife
> 
> I know that my Samoyed and Golden's noses turned pinker as they got older.
> I think your PATCHES is such a beautiful and adorable dog!!


Thank you so much for the lovely comment. She looks so different with her pink lip and not black lip.


----------



## Seagodess

drofen said:


> ....has your cat been kissing Patches!? :no:


 Lol. Yeah right. My cat hates dogs. If a dog gets that close to her, the claws come out and someone better be ready to loose body parts. Lol


----------



## kwhit

This is exactly what has happened to Chance. I'm looking forward to other responses. I'm also thinking that it's old age, too.


----------



## dogloverforlife

kwhit said:


> This is exactly what has happened to Chance. I'm looking forward to other responses. I'm also thinking that it's old age, too.


Should I post it in general health forum even though she isn't a Golden. Just to see if we get more people to see it? I don't know how many look in the Other Pets forum.


----------



## kwhit

dogloverforlife said:


> Should I post it in general health forum even though she isn't a Golden. Just to see if we get more people to see it?


Sure, that would be great.


----------



## ShadowGolden

This happened to my parents' golden - Cooper. It just gradually happened as he got older.


----------

